# 3 x black 14 week old half Russian blue brothers/ Northamptonshire



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

3 x black 14 week old half Russian blue brothers/ Northamptonshire

* Hello we are 3 black half Russian blue kittens we are brothers and are now 14 weeks old.
We have been neutered, fully vaccinated and micro chipped and are now ready for new mummies and daddies.
All our brother and sisters have gone but sadly because we were born black no one seems to want us. 
We are all lovely kittens who love to be picked up and fussed.
Could you look past our colour and offer us a loving forever home?

if so please contact Patsy ,Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]

Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about us from the Animal Lifeline UK Team






*


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Poor babies  surely someone will want them very soon, theyre beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

lets hope so


----------

